
CD Players Are Back from the Dead and Now Work with Airpods - susam
https://gizmodo.com/cd-players-are-back-from-the-dead-and-now-work-with-air-1845091060
======
hackaholicjack
Can airpods work with record players? bc I would use them instead of cd's for
that old timey vibe

